

Ask HN: Title Reversion Bug? - asciilifeform

Why does the title of my submission often revert to the default one included with the page?
======
bdfh42
In any case the HN "convention" is that you do not editorialise when posting a
link - you should (whenever possible) use the title from the item you are
linking to.

------
mbrubeck
If someone has already submitted the same article, your submission
automatically becomes an upvote on the existing page.

